# How Much Do You Weigh? For Men Only



## ronp (Oct 30, 2009)

Since we are having a few different polls here, how old are you, where do you live, I thought this would be fun also.

This is in no way meant to insult, humilate, or embarass any one and it is totaly annonomous. 

This is just for fun.

It seems like all of us BBQERS love to eat , me included.

If the mods see fit you can delet this post.

So, come on fess up!


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 30, 2009)

Never trust a skinny cook


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 30, 2009)

I have an extremly manly build and not to mention I am good lookin as well.....Actually Im ugly as hell and Im about 285 pounds but I realized that the girls liked the smell of Hickory and Oak smoke so I started cooking....Im so glad my wife is blind and speaks no english


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 30, 2009)

After Becoming disabled some of my medications made me balloon.  Before they figured it out my weight went from 6'3 and 280 to 499.9 according to doctors scale... Changed some of the meds and now stable at 479...

Easier to jump over me than walk around me...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Before


After


----------



## desertlites (Oct 30, 2009)

low 160's at 5 11


----------



## gregzee (Oct 30, 2009)

I answered 300+, but im hell bent on changing that while eating wonderfully tasty smoky meat, Just smaller portions at a time.

Little back story:
Broke my leg on April 16th of this year and found out that 350 pound ppl arent designed to use crutches. After a long healing process, I finally got out of the cast and PT on August 11th. That was the last day I was 350. I hit 321 today. 

Cheers all, 

Greg


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 30, 2009)

190# @ 6'-5"...lean & mean...but you can trust _*this*_ cook! LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## the iceman (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmmmm. I've seen that somewhere.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 30, 2009)

5' 10" tall, before diabetes, 220#, after 165# and so ugly I go squirrel hunting without a gun.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 30, 2009)

6'1" and 256lbs.


----------



## rbargoalie19 (Oct 30, 2009)

6' 245 and probably going to get heavier once I start smoking again.  Was around 225-230 2 months ago until I stopped smoking cigs.


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 30, 2009)

Well..........thats some group we have here. Some big ol' boys. Need some big pigs to feed us. 6'2" 230.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 30, 2009)

Im like 6'1"  - 170ish.   Had to switch to light beer, and less tequila to offset all the bbq, butter, prime beef, etc I like to eat


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 6' 1" and last Doc visit 2 months ago I tipped the scales at 255. When I was first diagnosed with diabetes I was 265 and then with exercise and a "proper" diet I dropped down to 240 in a years time. I've been holding my weight between 250-255 for the last 10 years or so. Since my A1C levels are below 6.2 my Doc is happy and she likes my 'que!


----------



## trig (Oct 30, 2009)

6'4" - 185lbs and can probably out-eat anyone here.


----------



## blue (Oct 30, 2009)

I could always stand to lose a few pounds.  I put 300+ but I recently lost 47 so I am on my way...


----------



## smokester (Oct 30, 2009)

6'2' @ 220 lbs I watch everything I eat. (from the plate to my mouth)








			
				trig;374832 said:
			
		

> 6'4" - 185lbs and can probably out-eat anyone here.
> 
> This just is not fair.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Oct 30, 2009)

I am 5'11" at 200.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 30, 2009)

6'3" an 321 pounds.  Last stop at docs office he said I'd lost 5 pounds.  Told em I get right on findin it!  Was born big, been big all my life, guess I'm dien this way to.


----------



## patcap (Oct 30, 2009)

Four months ago I was 6'2" 290 lbs.  I am now still 6'2" but I am a much better 235 lbs.  Feel great and I have my mile down to under 12 minutes.  I got my smoker and joined these forums in the middle of my weight loss.  I guess I felt the need for a bigger challenge.  I never claimed to be a rocket scientist.


----------



## rrsteve (Oct 30, 2009)

Is that like a restaurant with an empty parking lot?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 30, 2009)

6-1 and 250, I was 165 when i was 20 years old now I am married and 34, my wife can cook too!


----------



## rickw (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 5'6" at 179. Been this same weight, give or take a few, for longer than I can recall.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 30, 2009)

6 foot, 190 lbs.

20 years ago I was 185, with almost no fat on me (I did long-distance cycling and triathlons and whatnot). I've since lost 5 pounds of muscle and gained 10 pounds of fat....  but at age 47 I'm still in very good shape, I can easily compete in many sports with guys in their 20s.

Being in good shape helps when you like to eat lots of good food


----------



## placebo (Oct 30, 2009)

You need to adust the options Ron, 145 here. You don't have to be trusted to turn out good Q


----------



## panhead (Oct 30, 2009)

5 foot 10 ...236 pounds....i saw my dr last january and weighed 265..it scared the crud out of me so i started using a little more thinking when choosing me food and drink..still loosing weight and feeling great...


----------



## the iceman (Oct 30, 2009)

6'2" @ 305. All muscle (with a nice layer of insulation).


----------



## got14u (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 6' 4" and in at a slim 330. I look more like 300 tho....lmao...atleast that's what my wife  and mommy say. I was up to about 365 or so but have been hitting the gym.


----------



## memphisbud (Oct 30, 2009)

6' and 195....fighting weight was about 180...heaviest was about 210 a couple of years ago


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 30, 2009)

6'2" 225lbs (100 KG) big frame, well insulated. :D

I'm a lazy computer desk bound person. Not much activity all day.


----------



## linescum (Oct 30, 2009)

6' 6" and float at 400lb


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 30, 2009)

5' 8" - hit 300+ a few months back... now up to 318... now that cooler weather is here gonna try and start taking some walks with the dog (he need's to lose a few lbs. as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).

Hate walking in hot weather... I'm to "furry" for hot weather.. lol.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 30, 2009)

6 foot, 260 pounds of pure sexy, oh yeah
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

When I seen the Doctor earlier this year for a routine exam, she asked me if I exercise regularly. I looked at her and said, "look at me, do I look like I'm in any shape to exercise?" 

She nearly choked she was laughing so hard.


----------



## alx (Oct 30, 2009)

Good gosh folk are some using metric scale!!!!

6 foot 2 and 1/2 and 230 pounds of fresh meat and veggies.


----------



## farnsworth (Oct 30, 2009)

I like to think my Dad had it right - he always said he wasn't overweight, just undertall 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!

Cheers,


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 31, 2009)

6' 0", 235, need to lose 20 lbs or better.  My 'good' weight was 185-195 when I was a meatcutter, don't think I'll see that again with my bad back! lol!  But, figures are good now:
(from my last Dr's appt/bloodtest):

Blood Sugar: 121
Cholesterol: 98
Tirglycerides: 133
HDL: 25
LDL: 46
Liver Function Test: normal
PSA: 0.2
 Hgb A1c: 5.1

won't tell ya what they were a few years ago! haha!
Plus, I stopped smoking almost 3 years ago (3 yrs. come this Dec. 25th, 11:26:59 am....).


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 31, 2009)

Atta boy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Us big fellers will survive longer durin a disaster then the skinny folk, live ta tell the tale an make millions!


----------



## hemi (Oct 31, 2009)

6'0'' 230 lbs.  Hemi..


----------



## smokinatthebeach (Oct 31, 2009)

5'10" bout 235.....ugle as sin but at least my wife sees something in me!  Love this forum....you whats crazy is that people who have something in common, don't see color or weight! They just see what they love to do....I have learned alot from you folks.....my dream has always been have BBQ joint!! Maybe one day!!!


----------



## mph (Oct 31, 2009)

6'1" 190 lbs. I have to keep an eye on it. I dropped 20 lbs and have kept it off for three years.


----------



## meateater (Oct 31, 2009)

5' 8" and 190. I got some catching up to do.


----------



## ronp (Oct 31, 2009)

Since I started this I guess I should fess up also. A couple years ago I was diagnosed with pre diabetes. I weighed about 215' and I am 6'0.

I did a lot of research on it and decided *NO WAY* was I going to take the meds and then more meds to combat the other side effects from all the meds combined.

So I went on a crusade to change my habits. No more big meals before bed, maybe a sammie, no sides, I only eat lunch and a late nite snack or sammie.

I am a former brewer and love rich dark german beer and craft brew, lots of calories and carbs. I drink 3 - 4 beers a night, so I did some research on that also. I used to buy Sam Adams, very high in both. I found that Miller light was way lower in both and switched. It tastes like crap but I drink it with v-8 to cover up the taste, lol.

I don't eat many "white" things like potatoes, rice, bread ETC. I love soup and try and eat that for lunch and sometimes dinner, homemade of course. I love chicken so I eat a lot of that smoked, my favorite is thighs cured with TQ.

I just weighed myself and the result was 175'. 

I need to get another A1C test as soon as I get some insurance. 

Time to figure out the snack for tonight, I had smoked chicken/ wild rice/ mushroom soup the last 2 nights, time for a sammie I think. HMM, turkey, beef, or pork? What a problem to have, huh? All good and home smoked.

I wish you all that are trying to lose weight good results. You can do it!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll say!! You are just about the right weight for me to take you to work and dress you out to go into my smoker for a snack!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			













Just kiddin! I only like Plump juicy snacks!

I need to get back to working out...I'm feeling a little bloated!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm 6' 4" 475 lbs.


The fish is holding me!


----------



## mikesr (Oct 31, 2009)

6'7", 240.  I was up to 250 but after knee surgery May 1 I didn't feel like eating much and lost 20 pounds.  Went to the doctor two weeks ago and he was impressed that I lost ten pounds.  He lost the smile when I said it was 20 a couple of months ago.  I think it's the sauces and the sides.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 31, 2009)

AMEN!  I'm hopefully gonna die before I get too old, cranky,and am no fun for anyone!


----------



## the iceman (Oct 31, 2009)

Lots of healthy boys around here.


----------



## scottywotty (Oct 31, 2009)

I am 50, 6'2" about 250# pretty healthy do alot of spearfishing here in So.Cal. I've got a little belly
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, probably could loose about 30-40# any thinner and I would feel anemic. I used to smoke only fish for many years but I am finding I love smoked beef and pork way more! I really should eat more fish though.

Scotty


----------



## blacklab (Oct 31, 2009)

6ft 255 on my best day 6ft 255


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

bump>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## gnubee (Nov 4, 2009)

This is the correct way to express your weight.

On a resume I write in that I weigh 153 and am 6 feet tall. Looks good huh? 

You should always read the fine print. 

*To put it another way 338 pounds or 153 KG.*


----------



## freshmeat (Nov 4, 2009)

Currently 6'5" and 190 pounds, endurance fitness is my lifestyle.  Foodie that is just going nuts over this new found (to me preparing) technique.  I am open for all invitations to your 'smokes' to display my hollow legs and highly tuned liver in action
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You guys / gals are great...thanks for the help and inspiration.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 4, 2009)

I was 5'11 and 175 of lean mean skateboarding machine now a fat kid at 225lbs and not stopping there either. The wife just turns to the side and says "See what He did to Me" She's still 120lbs like when I met her.


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 4, 2009)

A year ago it was 6'2", 255.

Today I'm still 6'2", but down to 196 this morning. There have had to be some beef and pork sacrifices, but I've discovered a new taste for turkey, salmon, and chicken. My BP has reduced from 187/96 to 130/70.

Diet and exercise is the key. Use EVOO instead of butter. Simple stuff like that.

Oh, and thank you Nintendo for wii Fit, and EA Sports for Active. I can work out at home in my skivvies, which a year ago was a heinous sight. Now it's just borderline hideous.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 4, 2009)

my "strechy eatin pants" say i still got room to grow............


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2009)

I was 6' 3" tall, and weighed 195 lbs, with a 28" waist when I went to Vietnam---over 40 years ago.

40 years later, I am still 6' 3".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver




OOOPs, I forgot to mention I'm now 245 lbs, with 37" waist.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 5, 2009)

Bump............................


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 5, 2009)

Huh.........................


----------



## the iceman (Nov 5, 2009)

Here, next time you bump a thread you can use this...


----------



## the iceman (Nov 5, 2009)

First one didn't work so well.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 5, 2009)

All good, I am the preciding Pres. of the 'F.O.G. BBQ Club'
We need members, PM me for details.
Fat Old Guys BBQ Club
Memberships available, hurry before the list closes!!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 6, 2009)

I saved it for future bumps...Thought it was halarious once it started to work


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 6, 2009)

Bump for the Iceman


----------

